# Flint Hills Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How they are gathered and shipped in the Flint Hills of Kansas.....some absolutely beautiful Prarieland that I love to drive thru on occasion.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/roundup-of-shipping-cattle-in-the-flint-hills-NAA-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful country. Well known for its beef producing grasses.

Reminds me... Gotta pick up mama cow this weekend. She should be neatly packaged. Time to sell some burger.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Beautiful country. Well known for its beef producing grasses.
> 
> Reminds me... Gotta pick up mama cow this weekend. She should be neatly packaged. Time to sell some burger.


 Was she a Scottish Highlander?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes.

She had calf problems 2 in a row. Wasn't really her fault but she was a fall calver and kept getting knocked up sooner. Summer calves had flystrike. This years didn't make it. Time for her to go. My favorite cow. She is coming home tomorrow. Time for her higher purpose.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Yes.
> 
> She had calf problems 2 in a row. Wasn't really her fault but she was a fall calver and kept getting knocked up sooner. Summer calves had flystrike. This years didn't make it. Time for her to go. My favorite cow. She is coming home tomorrow. Time for her higher purpose.
> 
> ...


I do like the looks of them Scottish Highlanders.....


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Vol said:


> How they are gathered and shipped in the Flint Hills of Kansas.....some absolutely beautiful Prarieland that I love to drive thru on occasion.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/roundup-of-shipping-cattle-in-the-flint-hills-NAA-wyatt-bechtel/


Drive though there 2 times a yr.. when I was young and hauled livestock .. I used to love to load & unload cattle there.. they say it's the best grass in the US for grazing... I would love to own a couple sections there I like being there in the late fall or early winter when the 1st snow is falling.. Diffidently cow country....


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If you ever get the chance drive thru in spring while they're burning the flint hills especially at dusk it is awesome and scary at the same time.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I wounder if cows can dream .... If that is what Cow Heaven is like LOL


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

We have hauled 1000's of head in and out of the flint hills for many years . The last time I was up there was early spring and they had just burned off pastures we were unloading in the new grass was only about 2 inches tall , but it will grow fast after the burn. ! small town we were at had 50 bullwagons sitting on main street and 3 small private airplanes the cattle owners that flew in there for delivery day. It was quite a sight .


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Nitram said:


> If you ever get the chance drive thru in spring while they're burning the flint hills especially at dusk it is awesome and scary at the same time.


Yep or right after it turns green. Super pretty.


----------

